# COLD SMOKING WITH THE LANG, CHEESE & LOX



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2016)

We finally had some cool weather the last couple of days.

In anticipation of that I started my lox recipe a couple of days ago so it would be ready to smoke yesterday.

The recipe I use for lox is this one if anybody is interested in making some.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106029/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view

I also picked up a few different cheeses. 

Here's what I started with. The lox has already been cured & dried & is ready for the smoker.













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






I filled the tube about 3/4 full with apple pellets & fired it up with a torch.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






I only let it burn about 3 or 4 minutes & the wind blew it out.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






So I stuck it in the back of the fire box & left both dampers wide open.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






Into the smoker goes the cheese & lox.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






It's really drafting nicely, perfect amount of smoke.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






And as you can see there is no heat at all from the pellets.













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






The pellets burned out in a little over 2 hours and when I looked at the cheese & lox, they both had a nice color.

So I took them out and let them both rest in the fridge overnight.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






Fast forward to today, and the cheese is ready to be vac packed.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






All ready for the fridge.













10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






Now for the lox.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






I try to slice it as thin as I can and also at about a 45 degree angle.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






There is a plate of goodness!













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






I love this new machine!













14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






The lox is ready for the freezer.













15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 10, 2016






Oh yea, before anybody yells at me I did write the wrong date on the packages.

At least I got the month & year right!

I definitely had some fun the last couple of days, but it won't last for long.

Back into the 80's during the day & lows in the 60's at night.

I'm not complaining, but it is nice to have to wear long pants & a long sleeved shirt for a change.

Thanks for looking fellas!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great Al

I could indulge in a plate of that!

Looks delicious.

What about that torch picture? Did you have to put on a sweatshirt? So used to you wearing a T shirt or no shirt at all I barely recognized you! LOL


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great Al. Glad to see you should that the big RF's can be used for this type of stuff also.


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice Job, It looks great "Do you have my address?)    I cold smoke on my RF  works great







Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2016)

Al I love Lox the only way I eat Salmon Points

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2016)

That all looks awesome Al !  Very nice cold smoke my friend !   Thumbs Up


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2016)

Holy smoked cheese and salmon.

Looks most awesome there Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Al
> 
> I could indulge in a plate of that!
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

Yea it was 58 out when I fired it up. That's cold for us! Sweatshirt & sweatpants too!

Al


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Al. Glad to see you should that the big RF's can be used for this type of stuff also.


Thanks Brian!

I was really surprised how well it pulled the smoke thru.

In about 10 or 15 seconds after I lit the tube I had smoke coming out the stack.

Al


gary s said:


> Nice Job, It looks great "Do you have my address?)    I cold smoke on my RF  works great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary!

I appreciate it!

Al


tropics said:


> Al I love Lox the only way I eat Salmon Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

I eat all kinds of salmon, but lox is my favorite way!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks awesome Al ! Very nice cold smoke my friend !


Thank you Justin!

Al


nepas said:


> Holy smoked cheese and salmon.
> 
> Looks most awesome there Al


Thanks Rick!

Glad we finally got a cool morning to do it on!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2016)

Cheese and lox looks superb! Nice smoke! 

Point!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 11, 2016)

Good job Al.  Nice combo to smoke.    Question:  How often to birds come to the bird feeder when you're smoking away?


----------



## emuleman (Dec 11, 2016)

That looks awesome!  I definitely need to get one of those tube smokers, as I would love to attempt smoking some cheese and lox.  Great job, and great photos!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice cold smoke Al!!
You should be set for awhile.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2016)

That looks great Al,,, nice smoke,,, High of 32 here today and single digits at night again this next week,,, Great time to do some cold smoking also for us,,, 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cheese and lox looks superb! Nice smoke!
> 
> Point!


Thanks a lot Case!

Al


cmayna said:


> Good job Al.  Nice combo to smoke.    Question:  How often to birds come to the bird feeder when you're smoking away?


Thanks Craig!

Honestly I don't think the smoke bothers them, they still come.

Now the sandhill cranes don't like the smoke & they will come by but leave as soon as they get a whiff of the smoke.

Al


emuleman said:


> That looks awesome!  I definitely need to get one of those tube smokers, as I would love to attempt smoking some cheese and lox.  Great job, and great photos!  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the compliments!

I'm sure there is a video in the making!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Nice cold smoke Al!!
> You should be set for awhile.


Thanks Doug!

I'll go thru the lox pretty quick, but the cheese will last me.

Al


driedstick said:


> That looks great Al,,, nice smoke,,, High of 32 here today and single digits at night again this next week,,, Great time to do some cold smoking also for us,,,
> 
> DS


Thanks DS!

Yea you could smoke ice cubes!!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

Everything looks great Al.

I gotta try some lox.    Havent made any yet.


----------



## betaboy (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks awesome Al! Very nice color on that cheese!

When I seen you lighting the pellets I was a little shocked. I have snow welded in my brain already so not seeing it made me do a double take. Haha. Nice smoke!!


----------



## cornman (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks good Al!  A buddy at my work keeps raving about smoking cheese, and after seeing your pictures, I gotta try it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2016)

I love lox.  Havent gad any in years  Might have to do something about that.  Looks like youll have great smoked cheese for a while.

My bird feeders are abiut 3 feet from my smoker and doesn't seem to bother the birds at all.  Of course my chickadees are so comfortable around here that they just line up on top of the feeder while I'm standing there filling it.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks very good Al! Nice job!


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 12, 2016)

That looks great, Al. I don't care for salmon but the wife does so I may have to try this. Points.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Everything looks great Al.
> 
> I gotta try some lox.    Havent made any yet.


Thanks Adam!

It's my favorite way to eat salmon, you gotta give it a try!

Al


Betaboy said:


> Looks awesome Al! Very nice color on that cheese!
> 
> When I seen you lighting the pellets I was a little shocked. I have snow welded in my brain already so not seeing it made me do a double take. Haha. Nice smoke!!


Thank-you!

It did snow here one time back in the 70's.

Hope it never happens again!

Al


Cornman said:


> Looks good Al! A buddy at my work keeps raving about smoking cheese, and after seeing your pictures, I gotta try it.


Thank you!

Smoking cheese is so easy to do & once you do it your hooked.

I was down to my last block from last winter, and you just don't want to run out!

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> I love lox. Havent gad any in years Might have to do something about that. Looks like youll have great smoked cheese for a while.
> 
> My bird feeders are abiut 3 feet from my smoker and doesn't seem to bother the birds at all. Of course my chickadees are so comfortable around here that they just line up on top of the feeder while I'm standing there filling it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

I think after a while the birds just feel safe & really don't care what your doing!

Al


Smokin Jay said:


> Looks very good Al! Nice job!


Thanks a lot Jay!

Al


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2016)

Great! You will be enjoying some well deserved treats for quite a while!

Points

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2016)

chewmeister said:


> That looks great, Al. I don't care for salmon but the wife does so I may have to try this. Points.


Thanks a lot my friend!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great! You will be enjoying some well deserved treats for quite a while!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!

Al


----------



## tomlc (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking good, Al. Thanks for posting this. I've wanted to try this on my 48" lang-clone but was worried it wouldn't draft properly without heat. You've inspired me to give it go.


----------



## jakester (Dec 13, 2016)

Al - that looks amazing! I could eat that plate of LOX right now!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

TomLC said:


> Looking good, Al. Thanks for posting this. I've wanted to try this on my 48" lang-clone but was worried it wouldn't draft properly without heat. You've inspired me to give it go.


Thanks Tom!

I was very surprised how well it drafted too, it only took 10-15 seconds for smoke to come out the stack after lighting the AMAZEN.

Al


jakester said:


> Al - that looks amazing! I could eat that plate of LOX right now!


Thanks Jake!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2016)

Screw the Lox...  Love the cheese!
Just kidding, I like Lox too.

POINT for the great pics.


----------



## cflbob (Dec 17, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


>


I just wanted to clip this part so that you know it's addressed to you, Al. 

Santa just gave me the MES cold smoking attachment for my MES 30 and am considering my first cold smokes.  I'm in Melbourne, so a little north of you, but being close to the coast cancels that.  A day in the 60s is a rare thing.  I was starting to wonder if I could cold smoke here, since "cold" doesn't really happen.  Maybe once or twice a year.

Bob


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Screw the Lox... Love the cheese!
> Just kidding, I like Lox too.
> 
> POINT for the great pics.


Thanks CR!

It is greatly appreciated!

Al


CFLBob said:


> I just wanted to clip this part so that you know it's addressed to you, Al.
> 
> Santa just gave me the MES cold smoking attachment for my MES 30 and am considering my first cold smokes.  I'm in Melbourne, so a little north of you, but being close to the coast cancels that.  A day in the 60s is a rare thing.  I was starting to wonder if I could cold smoke here, since "cold" doesn't really happen.  Maybe once or twice a year.
> 
> Bob


Yes you can cold smoke there.

Best time to start is early in the morning.

If your smoking cheese, you may have to put a pan of ice or a couple of frozen water bottles in the smoker to keep the temps down.

You don't want the smoker temp to get above 90 degrees.

I put a long pipe between the smoke generator & the smoker & this will cool the smoke down & clean it too.

Here's a pic of my setup.













5-11-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## seanysmokes (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks great, Al!  I see you mentioned that you only smoked for about 2 hours or so.  Assuming you properly cure the fish prior to smoking, 2+ hours of actual smoke time is all you need?  I know some prefer to smoke for long periods like 20+ hours but I am more drawn to your method since I am just getting started. 

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2017)

seanysmokes said:


> Looks great, Al!  I see you mentioned that you only smoked for about 2 hours or so.  Assuming you properly cure the fish prior to smoking, 2+ hours of actual smoke time is all you need?  I know some prefer to smoke for long periods like 20+ hours but I am more drawn to your method since I am just getting started.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean,

Lox is so delicate that it really takes up the smoke. I have cold smoked lox for longer, up to 4 hours & it was way too much smoke flavor.

I've made this recipe a bunch of times & found that around 2 hours is just about perfect for our taste.

Same thing with the cheese, 2 to 2 1/2 hours is plenty.

Al


----------

